# A-Maze-N and MES 30 placement



## flanntastic (Dec 28, 2010)

i have the A-Maze-N 6x6 and a MES30, i want to use my apple juice combo in the pan, where do you guys put the A-Maze-N pan in the smoker if you are wet smoking?


----------



## flanntastic (Dec 29, 2010)

anybody


----------



## native (Dec 29, 2010)

Is it the analogue or digital model? http://www.masterbuilt.com/pm-smokers.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2010)

Flanntastic said:


> i have the A-Maze-N 6x6 and a MES30, i want to use my apple juice combo in the pan, where do you guys put the A-Maze-N pan in the smoker if you are wet smoking?


Pull your bottom "Drip Pan" out.

Replace it with a foil pan that fits in the bottom, or a couple sheets of foil.

Put your 6 X 6 in that foil pan (or on the sheets of foil) as far to the left as possible.

You could also cut the bottom foot off of the drip pan. Then the drip pan won't tilt back any longer, but the 6 X 6 should fit in there then.???

Bear


----------



## maverick (Dec 29, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Flanntastic said:
> 
> 
> > i have the A-Maze-N 6x6 and a MES30, i want to use my apple juice combo in the pan, where do you guys put the A-Maze-N pan in the smoker if you are wet smoking?
> ...


+1 for Bear's comments...that's what I did with my AMNS and MES 30.


----------



## flanntastic (Dec 30, 2010)

sweet!   thanks


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 19, 2011)

Native said:


> Is it the analogue or digital model? http://www.masterbuilt.com/pm-smokers.html


I have the analog model.   Where would I place the AMZN 6x6 in that?

Tks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> Native said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the analogue or digital model? http://www.masterbuilt.com/pm-smokers.html
> ...


I don't have one of them, but looking at the pictures on the link you gave, how about on the bottom rack, all the way to the right if you're using heat, to keep it away from the heat.

If you aren't using heat, maybe on the left someplace, or if you aren't using water in your pan, how about inside the water pan?

The pictures aren't the best for these old farsighted eyes to see.

Bear


----------



## native (Jan 20, 2011)

In my analogue model, I put the AMZN in a shallow aluminum pan and put it on the left on top of the water pan. I put a deeper aluminum pan over it on the first shelf and use that as my water pan.  Even if I'm not using water, this pan keeps meat drippings off the smoker.  The other 2 shelves provide plenty of space for the small smokes I do for my wife and I and maybe some friends and neighbors.

It could also go go on the bottom shelf as Bear suggested which would be a bit farther away from the heat than my solution.  Just tent it with foil or another pan over it on another shelf to keep drippings from putting out the AMSN smoker.


----------



## flanntastic (Jan 21, 2011)

would it be bad if the amazen was above the meat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

Flanntastic said:


> would it be bad if the amazen was above the meat?




I guess that depends on the smoker.

In mine & I guess yours, the exhaust vent is in the top, so that would mean most of the smoke would rise & go out the vent, without ever saying Hi to the meat.

You want the natural flow to take your smoke through the meat, on it's way out the vent, so it should be placed below the meat.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 21, 2011)

Flanntastic,

I tell people to swap the lower drip pan around, and place the AMNS ontop the pan, or place it in the water pan and use a different pan for water/juice.

My own 6x8 AMNS usually goes in the water pan in my 40" MES.  I use a small foil pan for water if needed.

Keep the AMNS below the level of the meat.

Todd


----------



## hawkiphan (Jan 21, 2011)

Todd are you still using the drip pan but just turning it around? I am thinking about buying one of the A-Maze-N which size works best for the 30 inch MES?


----------



## porked (Jan 21, 2011)

Hawk, the 6X6 works with the 30" MES just fine, and you need to order one right now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2011)

They both fit the same, but since the 6 X 8 fits just as good as the 6 X 6, you might want to spend the extra $5, or whatever it is, and get the benefits of the couple hours longer burn time.

6 X 6 -----------36 square inches.

6 X 8 -----------48 square inches (33 % more burn time).

Bear


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 22, 2011)

Groovy! Thanks for your help.  I just bought the 30" analog model and am new to smoking.  Once the weather gets above freezing I'll seaon and get smokin'!  Order placed for the 6x6!


----------

